# Server laufen lassen



## oache (29. Apr 2005)

Hallo

ich habe einen Server geschrieben der Anfragen bearbeitet.
Wo kann man den Server inklusive Datenbank nun laufen 
lassen? Ich möchte nicht ständig meinen PC zu Hause laufen lassen...

Viele Grüße
oache


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Apr 2005)

hä?

... einen virtuellen Server mieten bei einem Hosting-Anbieter


----------



## oache (29. Apr 2005)

und was kostet so etwas?


----------



## bellmann29 (29. Apr 2005)

virtuelle Server gibt es schon ab 10€ glaube ich 
root Server(die Dir gänzlich allein zu Verfügung stehen gibt es ab 29€ bei Strato z.B)


----------

